# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Mythic dungeons are hard, please don't expect to get carried

## MmoGah_com

Mythic dungeons are hard, please don't expect to get carried.

I had 1 group fail out on the second Skyreach boss. Healer was undergeared and DPS absolutely refused to use any sort of defensive cooldowns to avoid the damage from Burst. I figured rukhran would be easy, but now that I think about it, the birds mechanic is one people usually dont pay attention to, I can see how that would wipe groups.

----------


## Crysto

I think that in order for people to unlock mythic dungeons, they should have to complete proving grounds: gold

----------


## Scrogglez

or at least the raid on heroic

----------


## markons

Only hard about them is that mobs have more XP and stuff hurt more.... Nothing hard about them, good tank and healer, dps can be useless and you would still do it....

----------


## MmoGah_com

I believe so, but where can you buy wow gold safely?

----------


## MartinMartin1

> I believe so, but where can you buy wow gold safely?


I can recommend one service. I often buy here. These guys made a great service. 
click here to view site

----------

